# Pipes, anyone?



## yen157 (Feb 16, 2012)

Are there any other pipes and tobacco aficionados out there?

This evening in NJ it was perfect to kick the feet up outside with a glass of something good and smoke the pipe. I can't imagine I'm the only one on AAAC who enjoys the pipe! What are others' likes? I'm partial to English and VaPer blends but enjoy spicing it up with with Latakia bombs as well. (I guess that's consistent with my love is Islay scotch!) As for pipes, I keep it simple with a billiard and a bent billiard, both no-names.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I honestly thought this was about bagpipes when I saw it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Bag pipe??

Is that code for something else?? :crazy:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I enjoy a pipe as well as cigars. While I enjoy the former even more than the latter, I tend to smoke the latter more often because forums for smoking are few and far between and the latter requires less preparation. When I retire, I suspect I'll enjoy my pipes more often.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, I have two pipes I smoke on occasion, and by "on occasion" I mean as seldomly as perhaps once a month. I also smoke the odd cigar, perhaps 3 or 4 a year. 

I have an Irish Kapp & Peterson (the famous bent model)and en English Civic Shadow (straight). And I always smoke Peterson tobacco. I also have samll antique travel pipe in case with real amber mouthpiece.


----------



## Dr.teatime (Jul 24, 2011)

Pipe tobacco is much less offensive to my spouse... but cigars are more convenient.
I prefer the English blends though. Anyone have good recommendations for tobacco blends?


----------



## yen157 (Feb 16, 2012)

Dr.teatime said:


> Pipe tobacco is much less offensive to my spouse... but cigars are more convenient.
> I prefer the English blends though. Anyone have good recommendations for tobacco blends?


What have you smoked that you like?



Mike Petrik said:


> I enjoy a pipe as well as cigars. While I enjoy the former even more than the latter, I tend to smoke the latter more often because forums for smoking are few and far between and the latter requires less preparation. .


Cigars are more of a commitment which is why I got to pipes more often. Forums? You have forums left in your state?



Earl of Ormonde said:


> And I always smoke Peterson tobacco


Peterson's Irish Flake is one of my go-tos. It's a huge smoke, but lovely.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Indeed, yesterday I bought a new tin of Peterson's, I try a different one every time, this time I bought Sweet Killarney.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I enjoy a pipe on occasion. Probably once to 3 times a month. I also enjoy a good cigar but probably only 3 times a year at most. I have 4 pipes:

Peterson's Churchwarden
Peterson's Tankard
No name bent apple
Corncob

I got the Peterson pipes via The J. Peterman catalog on deep discount. I enjoy the 1Q Lane as a go to smoke. I am currently enjoying an ounce of maple and rum. Not sure who made it. Something I picked up at the local tobacco shop. 

Not a hardcore smoker but if the mood strikes...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

.A close look at my avatar will reveal a pipe holder in a gator outfit. (bowl in the curl of the tail,stem lays between the eyes)

I have a small rotation of about a dozen briars, I enjoyed a nice big bowl of Black Mallory last evening and during the day I stay with VaPers or OTCs

But Im with you, I've never met a Laphroaig I didnt like, but with a smoke I prefer red wine. I live in Beer Land but DR has me avoid the carbs...


H


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Dr.teatime said:


> Pipe tobacco is much less offensive to my spouse... but cigars are more convenient.
> I prefer the English blends though. Anyone have good recommendations for tobacco blends?


A look into G L Pease 'Old London' series Chelsea Morning, Quiet Nights ,Meridian, and Lagonda all carry a heft of lat. And Pease has a fair number of other lat blends as well. Always top shelf.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Taken Aback said:


> I honestly thought this was about bagpipes when I saw it.


 I do have a fondness for scottish blends.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I would imagine that a pipe would be an especially pleasant companion on a cold round of golf. But, as far as you all know, I abide by my wife's strict prohibition against tobacco in all its forms, so this is pure conjecture on my part.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

A buddy of mine smoke a pipe occasionally. Only the occasional cigar for me though.


----------



## yen157 (Feb 16, 2012)

I was going to recommend Pease's Robusto


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I experimented with pipes a few years ago. I enjoyed it but found three drawbacks. 1. I found myself inhaling, which I figured was a good way to turn the hobby into a seriously unhealthy habit. 2. I kept clamping down on the stem, making the bowl fly up and scattering ash, tobacco, and sometimes burning embers everywhere. It got all in my keyboard. 3. Related to 2., I became paranoid that I was going to set fire to my home through the careless dissemination of embers.

So I stopped. But I kind of miss it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

tocqueville said:


> 1. I found myself inhaling


A good trick to remedy that is to smoke a few cigars before returning to or commencing with pipe smoking. As you know you shouldn't inhale either cigars or a pipe. However, while it burns like hell & tastes like **** to inhale a cigar, inhaling a pipe is easily accidentally done & the smoke is cool and almost tasteless. 
Puffing a few cigars first will get your throat used to not inhaling again.

Once you start inhaling a pipe accidentally it takes a bit of training in your mouth & throat to stop doing it, I know from experience.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

“Lazarus, come forth.”
What is THE pipe tobacco that can be recognized anywhere? An old man lived a few houses down from my grandparents and he smoked a pipe regularly. He’s long been dead and his house sold a time or two. I can’t ask him. The smell was unquestionably pipe tobacco. I have a Streamliner that I picked up at a thrift store in Cheyenne, Wyoming and would like to start using it (again). The stuff I bought (don’t remember the name) was NOT what he or other pipe users have used to bless my olfactory senses. Anybody care to offer a suggestion?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Clintotron said:


> "Lazarus, come forth."
> What is THE pipe tobacco that can be recognized anywhere? An old man lived a few houses down from my grandparents and he smoked a pipe regularly. He's long been dead and his house sold a time or two. I can't ask him. The smell was unquestionably pipe tobacco. I have a Streamliner that I picked up at a thrift store in Cheyenne, Wyoming and would like to start using it (again). The stuff I bought (don't remember the name) was NOT what he or other pipe users have used to bless my olfactory senses. Anybody care to offer a suggestion?


The one I recognize is that cherry stuff our grandparents smoked. The one I love is Rattray's Black Mallory.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Clintotron said:


> "Lazarus, come forth."
> What is THE pipe tobacco that can be recognized anywhere? An old man lived a few houses down from my grandparents and he smoked a pipe regularly. He's long been dead and his house sold a time or two. I can't ask him. The smell was unquestionably pipe tobacco. I have a Streamliner that I picked up at a thrift store in Cheyenne, Wyoming and would like to start using it (again). The stuff I bought (don't remember the name) was NOT what he or other pipe users have used to bless my olfactory senses. Anybody care to offer a suggestion?


Probably Captain Black, or some equivalent dime store tobacco (back in the day most people simply weren't going to exclusive tobacconist shops or ordering through the mail).

When I was in college, the whole Mathematics building was redolent of pipe tobacco, and its accompanying notes of vanilla, cherry, and anise. Nothing fancy: Captain Black, Erinmore. Probably Prince Albert.

Physics building (my other home) wasn't like that; it was a math-specific thing. The stairwells especially.

DH


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you, kindly. I’ll give these a whirl if available.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Great to see there actually was/is a pipe-related thread as I'm a huge fan of pipe smoking. Been doing that for nigh on to 45 years.  Saw the mention of Black Mallory. Never had occasion to try it but do like Scottish style blends. Am currently smoking one such, Cornell & Diehl's Stratfordshire.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Many years ago, while on Active Duty and far from home, I smoked the occasional cigar. I had a preference for Dunhill and some glorious Dutch imports. I also smoked a pipe for reasons best not gone into. However, I kept losing the pipes and my wife was violently allergic to tobacco so when once again settled into contented domesticity, I quit. Now in my widowhood, I am occasionally tempted but I already have too many ways to spend money.


----------

